# Best support system / live help system ?



## 365Networks (Aug 19, 2013)

Was thinking earlier about Kayako and what other options there are what is everyone out there using and how does it work for you?


----------



## Sefket (Aug 19, 2013)

Arvixe uses Kayako. I usually have issues with it. I hope Kayako can address them. I hear people use PHP Live, but I think Kayako is much better in my opinion when it comes to the GUI and how it looks in general.


----------



## Jade (Aug 20, 2013)

We use LiveChatInc for our live help, it's very very nice. Other's that are very good are Kayako, they have live chat and a nice ticket system.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 20, 2013)

Sefket said:


> Arvixe uses Kayako. I usually have issues with it. I hope Kayako can address them. I hear people use PHP Live, but I think Kayako is much better in my opinion when it comes to the GUI and how it looks in general.


Could you please elaborate what those issues are?


----------



## Sefket (Aug 20, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Could you please elaborate what those issues are?


Sure. Kayako freezes on me a lot. Sometimes the chat shows up but it's in blue. This could be due to a connection issue.


----------



## dcdan (Aug 20, 2013)

I personally dislike Kayako, but that does not mean it is bad, just my personal opinion. For some of our projects we use Cerberus with great success for almost 9 years now.


----------



## Jade (Aug 20, 2013)

Sefket said:


> Sure. Kayako freezes on me a lot. Sometimes the chat shows up but it's in blue. This could be due to a connection issue.


What did Kayako say when you contacted them about it?


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 20, 2013)

Kayako.

It's a tad expensive, but definitely provides a corporate feel


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 20, 2013)

Deskpro

Deskpro

Deskpro

Its the best support system I've ever seen.

Its used by Valve and there are updates & bug fixes almost everyday.

However, it doesn't have WHMCS integration.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.zendesk.com - has been showing up a bit more lately I feel. Could be worth a look.

Edit: DeskPRO looks quite nice - 600$/yr for 5 agents (Self Hosted) - I like the fact they give the full sourcecode for modifications, quite nice.

Though it looks like the theme was pulled from wrapbootstrap to be honest, very busy.


----------



## OffshoreBox (Aug 20, 2013)

We use Zopim for live support and the standard WHMCS ticket system.

https://www.zopim.com/


----------



## Damian (Aug 20, 2013)

We use WHMCS ticket system.

For live support, we used to use Rhino Business ( https://www.livesupportrhino.com/rhino-business ) and really liked it. It did everything we were looking for. Don't bother with any of the other versions of Rhino, they're all weirdly crippled in one way or another.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Aug 20, 2013)

For live support, I've found Olark does a pretty good job. WHMCS ticketing does pretty much everything you'd expect/need from a ticketing system, I don't really see the advantages to having a separate system such as Zendesk etc.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 22, 2013)

Zendesk is big and popular. Tried it and didn't like it though.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm currently using Freshdesk for all my support and ticketing.


----------



## jhadley (Aug 23, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Deskpro
> 
> Deskpro
> 
> ...


This is what we use and it's second to none.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 24, 2013)

I was having a look to see what is about and came across: https://www.purechat.com/ It's free and looks pretty neat.

It's hosted by them it would appear.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 24, 2013)

I went from using WHMCS Live Chat to Hostbill Live Chat and now PHP Live. The PHP Live software is what I would recommend by far. It does not integrate into my billing / client management system but I like the other features it has - including a winapp that works as it is supposed to.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 24, 2013)

For live chat; http://www.livechatinc.com

Deal is sweet with http://www.appsumo.com/livechat-hot-promo/ ($49 for 6 months)


----------



## PhaseNetworks (Aug 29, 2013)

Since it hasn't been mentioned. Comm100 is quite handy.


----------



## billingspc (Sep 1, 2013)

We started out using Online Chat Centers. http://www.onlinechatcenters.com. They do have a nice Mac/Windows app as well as android and iphone apps. Not to bad and works well. However for the price we have started trying out Zopim as well. So far they both work well. I do like the feature to start a chat with someone.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 1, 2013)

LiveChatInc is the best live chat in my opinion.

WHMCS built in ticket system is OK.

I don't really like Kayako.


----------



## Jade (Sep 7, 2013)

PureChat seems pretty good - http://purechat.com it's free and it's almost like Livechatinc, just alittle bit less features, but hey for free that's pretty good.


----------

